# ***4 FOTDs lots of pics! Illamasqua, Red Lips, Ocean Blues, Hot Pink Lips***



## user79 (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted a FOTD on here. I was reading a thread in Chatter where people mentioned users whose FOTDs they miss seeing and a few mentioned me - aw thanks so much! So I decided to make good and post some of my more recent work. Thanks for viewing and comment/critique.

First up a look I did for an Illamasqua contest:























*Face*
Revlon Colorstay foundation in Ivory, Benefit High Beam, Ben Nye Contour Nr. 1, Ben Nye Natural Blush, MAC Shimpagne MSF
*Eyes*
NYX White e/s, Rimmel Chianti eyeliner, MAC e/s in Copperplate and Carbon, Maybelline white kohl pencil, generic black gel eyeliner from eBay, generic eBay false eyelashes, rhinestones, DUO lash glue
*Lips*
Ben Nye concealer

Next up is a look I did for a recent video tutorial, an ocean blue look:










*Face*
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation, NYX Angel blush, NYX Mosaic blush in Highlighter Nr. 1

*Eyes*
ArtDeco e/s base, MAC water-based Mixing Medium, Mehron Paradise Aquacolor palette in Pastel (I used the light blue shade), 88 matte and satin palette from eBay, Maybelline white eye kohl on waterline, generic false eyelashes from eBay, MAC Vellum e/s, Maybelline The Colossal mascara

*Lips*
MAC Angel lipstick, NYX Lipgloss in Smokey Look



Next a look I did using bold red lips and smokey bronze-brown eyes. Click on thumbnails for full size!











*Face:*
Ben Nye concealer, Studio Fix foundation, Alima mineral foundation, MAC Blushbaby blush, MAC Shimpagne MSF
*Eyes:*
MAC Untitled Paint, MAC e/s in Woodwinked, Mulch, Carbon, Dazzlelight, L'Oreal Intense liquid eyeliner, Maybelline white kohl pencil, Covergirl Lashblast mascara
*Lips:*
MAC Red Enriched lipliner, NYX Chaos lipstick



Last one is a neutral look save for the lips, where I decided to pull out a hot pink!









Yes I was going for the bukkake look in this one!




*
Face:*
Revlon Colorstay foundation - Ivory, Benefit High Beam, MAC Rose MSF, Nivea bronzer
*
Eyes:*
ArtDeco e/s base, NYX e/s in Mink Brown & Aloha, black gel eyeliner (generic), generic false lashes, L'Oreal Voluminous mascaea, NYX White jumbo eye pencil (in the waterline)
*
Lips:*
MAC Beet lipliner, MAC Show Orchid lipstick, MAC Sheboom Lipgelee


Thanks for looking!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 4, 2009)

absolutely beautiful! i always love all of your looks


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2009)

the last picture is my favorite!!


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

Wow. That is all I can say.


----------



## joey444 (May 4, 2009)

Amazing like always!!  Love the first look...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Very Nice Looks


----------



## AlliSwan (May 4, 2009)

OMG your posts are soooo inspiring! And the hair in the first pic is TO. DIE. FOR.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

I love the Ocean blue look! I will look for the tutorial now


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

gorgeous dramatic looks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2009)

Julia, you are as gorgeous as you are talented


----------



## fintia (May 4, 2009)

Pretty looks.. that last picture is hot! hehe


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 4, 2009)

you definitely are my favourite on here. Your looks are always so inspiring and not like something I've seen before.

I also love Show Orchid on you. Do you recommend buying it if I have Girl About Town and Gladiola already? I'm about an NW25/30


----------



## AliVix1 (May 4, 2009)

i ALWAYS miss ur fotds i wish u posted everyday!! lol they are all gorgeous you are so talented!


----------



## blackeneddove (May 4, 2009)

I am in awe.. just.. wow! You are amazing girl and you're gorgeous.. love every single one of these looks, especially how creative the first one is.. thanks so much for posting!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 4, 2009)

I love the way you did your hair in the first FOTD!  The makeup looks amazing in all of them of course.


----------



## MissResha (May 4, 2009)

your last photo is hot!

nice looks


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 4, 2009)

I love all the looks but the last one is my favorite one. You have really good talents. Keep posting more FOTD


----------



## leenybeeny (May 4, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 4, 2009)

wowww you are truly talented, everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2009)

i absolutely love the last two looks!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2009)

Perfection, as ever. I love them all, but the look with the red lip is amazing.


----------



## Sashan (May 4, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love them all and your skin looks amazing.


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2009)

You are so insanely talented.  I wish that my skills were half as good as yours.  BTW I love your Youtube channel.  It has been really helpful for me.


----------



## Brie (May 4, 2009)

Gorgeous as always!!!

I think i got those falsies from ebay too, did they come in like 2x 10 packs??


----------



## ginger9 (May 5, 2009)

Aside from the fact that you are amazingly talented I have to say this - every time I decide to throw my hands up in the air and give up on makeup (cuz I sometimes really suck, like today, looking all muddy, dull and eye shadows smudging beneath my eye...) you make me feel inspired again and to not give up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love everything especially the hot red and pink lip looks. Thank you.


----------



## BRosa (May 5, 2009)

wow, so creative and perfect! love that chaos lipstick.


----------



## gabi03 (May 5, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## amberenees (May 5, 2009)

i (((HEART))) all Of yOur lOOkies...
but thOse pink lippies are Off the meter...
lOves 'em!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 5, 2009)

ur very talented!


----------



## DevinGirl (May 5, 2009)

*Your work (& you) are such a treat to look at!  =)  Wow.*


----------



## User67 (May 6, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, but I am totally in love with the first one!


----------



## user79 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2009)

Fantastic looks!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2009)

Your blending skills are the best I have ever seen!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 6, 2009)

Wow, you have so much talent! The first and last are my favorites.


----------



## rbella (May 6, 2009)

You are stunning!  Your skin rocks and I am in awe of your talent.  Absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

Show Orchid is awesome on you


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2009)

wow i love them all especially the first.. looks soo professional


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 12, 2009)

Jeesh, I can't decide which look is my favorite. Love the hot pink on the lips!


----------



## laurenlovesmac (May 12, 2009)

OMG!! this is truly amazing .. you are very talented.. Im mesmorized by the first look !


----------



## Amber*Christine (May 12, 2009)

Wow you're soo talented


----------



## riacarolina (May 13, 2009)

I just got Show Orchid l/s and I love it... I think I need to pick up Beet l/l too! Thanks for the great looks


----------

